# Check out thus little guy



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Janene Babinkas mom posted this on Facebook


Maltese Age: Adult

Compatibility: Good w/ Most Dogs, Good w/ Most Cats, Good w/ Kids and Adults 
Personality: Low Energy, Submissive 
Health: Neutered, Vaccinations Current 

Hi!! My name is Mickey. I am an AKC registered 7 year old healthy happy white Maltese. I have a sweet personality and I love to cuddle, go to the groomer, and play with kids. I get along with other dogs and even cats! My owners tell me how well mannered I am. I bark occasionally and I try to sound tuff when someone comes to the door, but I am a push over and end up running away from the door when it opens. I am potty trained, but I have an accident in the house if I am not taken outside. I eat all my dry dog food like a good boy and I sleep through the night in my own bed. I am looking for a family to love, care, and pamper me for the rest ... (Read More)

Adoption Fee: $250Animal Location:

Los Angeles County Long Beach, CA MAP IT!

Contact:	Catherine C 5624240062	EMAIL

Facebook: Email to Friend Problems/Corrections Mark As Unavailable 



http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t481/debrown2133/03e35





cfe187971c0c366d4861e2e6bb8_zps20a4f10a.jpg


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is his picture. Isn't he adorable?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

He is so cute! I hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He looks a little like Tyler---maybe bigger. I can't imagine someone getting rid of this little guy!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It won't let me see the picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He sounds like a doll!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow wonder why they have to rehome him....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't see the photo either


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here he is! He's adorable


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh I wish he was Mine***********
*Id Love him Forever**
*Nickee,Yogi Says Mt to**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh I wish he was Mine***********
> *Id Love him Forever**
> *Nickee,Yogi Says Mt to**


I know that you would Nickee!


----------

